# Getting rid of rav mon.exe



## Techybubble (Feb 18, 2007)

How can i get rid ravmon.exe it keeps re emerging from different location when i try to delete it


----------



## PC eye (Feb 18, 2007)

First of all Welcome to the Computer Forum! http://www.computerforum.com/70672-official-welcome-thread.html Please remember to review the http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

 One set of instructions for removing the keylogger nuisance can be reviewed at http://www.blogcharm.com/speak/49467/Remove+RavMon.exe.html You will have to locate the registy value specified by using the regedit command to open up the system tool at the Run prompt off of the Start menu when following the instructions seen there.

 HiJack This and other tools like smitfix will generally see this as a "safe" file. Besides the ravmon.exe you also have to locate the ravmon.log file and all locations for the executable. There are some free online scanners as well as certain free versions of programs for the additional effort. AVG is the one commonly used here with the 7.5 free version found at http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/lng/us/tpl/v5#avg-anti-spyware-free

 But for an online scan as well as the 30day tryout of PC-cillin that combines the feature of Trend Micro's antivirus program with adware and spyware removers plus a personal firewall go to http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## patrickv (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah i also had ravmon.exe on my usb device.Each time i double click to open my device it takes hell of a time to open. I used troajn remover to remove its key from the registry and also stop this file from getting online.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 18, 2007)

The more effective process of removal is also the more involved by first starting the system in the safe mode. Just as the post tests complete you use the F8 boot menu to select that boot option and proceed to manually delete each copy of the ravmon.exe while Windows is operating in it's basic shell only. Being logged on as administrator gives you full access to remove the registry entries as well as the individual copies.


----------

